# Good, low cost toggle clamps at Harbor Freight



## HokieMojo

the trick to buying these in advance is deciding if you will probably need horizontal locking or vertical locking mechanisms. I got two of each just in case. lol.


----------



## PurpLev

Cool, thanks for the link, I have a few of those I got at the "woodworking store" when they were on sale for ~$6/7 each if IIRC, and I have to think twice before bolting them permanently to a jig as I'm trying to use them for jigs that I would use the most… so far they are still in the bag (for the past year)... I would have def. made a larger purchase for less $$$ from HF and not have to worry about it if I knew any sooner… maybe I still will.


----------



## KentS

Purp, screws and bolts also *Unscrew* if you change the direction of your driver-LOL (Sorry for the sarcasm, I couldn't help myself)
Go ahead and use them. I change mine around all the time.

Craftsman, this is one time I agree that Harbor Freight is good value.


----------



## Innovator

I am glad to hear you like them. I have 4 of them on order from HF now and I would hate to hear they were no good.


----------



## boboswin

Desta co has had a very comfortable nd perhaps deserved living from this quick change technology but lets face it , it's a bit much considering the number of endusers and the relatively low investment in dies.
Greed is loosing jobs over here.
Let's start to complete on quality.

Bob


----------



## Dusty56

I've had nothing but excellent results from my HF toggles so far . I always keep an eye on their flyer for these to come on sale again…that's right ..even less money for a quality product : )
Soon I'll have at least four of each size and for the price it doesn't really matter if they hang around waiting to be used. They actually have more sizes to choose from at my local store than are on their website.


----------



## sikrap

Wow, if you use the 20% off coupon, these become a real bargain. Thanks for the post!!


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## PurpLev

*Kent* - where are you getting your screws/bolts? also from HF? mine say "turn this way only" (sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## Jimi_C

Nice, I've been looking at making crosscut and taper jigs, these will be ordered for that  Their hold down clamps are quite cheaper than that other place too.


----------



## RKW

Harbor freight is a great store. The quality is usually questionable on power tools. I have even had some problems with hand tools. Having said that it is still one of my favorite stores. In my opinion, you can not beat their clamps. I have not purchased any toggle clamps, but all of my bar clamps and c-clamps have been purchased there for very reasonable prices and i have had no problems with them.


----------



## RKW

oh, and dont waist your time and money there on saw blades if your looking for a quality cut.


----------



## sikrap

I have to amend my earlier post. The coupon from HF is 20% off "a single item". So, unless you have several coupons, the deal isn't quite as good.


----------



## tomd

Last summer these hold downs when on sale at HF for $3 each and I bought a dozen in several styles, they work very good. I also had purchased the $15 wood store ones and when I saw they were comparible I jumped on them.


----------



## dustyal

My entertainment when I visited my mother-in-law was to shop HF store in her town. I always pick up some expendables cheap (sandpaper, brushes, etc). On one trip I got these clamps… on sale… had no need for them at the time. Later I saw how much they were for the same clamp at brand name woodworker store.

This last trip, I got dial caliper with decimal and fractions… on sale… cheap plus sound protection and dusk mask. As little as I use such tools, they pay off. Don't need super durability and accuracy.

I've looked over power tools… but just won't go there for those. I can spend hours browsing through the store… and make it home by dinner… LOL.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I was there to see what it was like since I had never been to HF before. I saw a fellow buiyng a set of 2 hand planes in a package, Wonder what kind of deal they were for $15? )


----------



## CaptainSkully

I bought these at the woodworking store for a coping sled, then went next door to Harbor Freight and found them considerably cheaper. At first, I was going to kick myself, but the ones I bought had a nice knob over the foot to adjust for thickness, so I forgave myself. I buy everything I can from Harbor Freight, if I'm not going to make a living with the tool.


----------



## sillac

Oh man, I keep reading these reviews and keep adding more to my list, will it cost more to finish my shop or to go shopping after? Steve in Oregon


----------

